# fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?



## Rakete (23. Juli 2009)

hallo zusamm,

ich hab gerade erst mit dem fliegenfischen begonnen.
da ich sonst karpfenangler bin, hab ich von der materie fliegenfischen fast keine ahnung.
mich würde interessieren welche firmen  von fliegenruten in der unteren bis mittleren preisklasse zu empfehlen sind??
derzeit mach ich die ersten geh versuche mit einer rute von redington in der güntigeren preisklasse.

mfg daniel


----------



## Bungo (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Meiner Meinung nach ist Greys absolut zu empfehlen!
Besonders die GRXI in #2/3 ist für kleine Flüsse/Bäche das Non plus Ultra! In #5/6 auch sehr gut, aber den Vorgänger, die GRX fand ich da noch nen Ticken besser.


----------



## FlyFy1 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Es kommt darauf an was du unter unterem und mittlereim Preissegment verstehst^^ 

Aber mal im Ernst mit Greys machst du wahrscheinlich nichts falsch, du könntest aber auch eine preiswertere Sage,Scierra, Loop oder Loomis wählen^^, Redington is eig. auch net schlecht heist zwar jetzt Albright oder so aber vom Material her sind es die gleichen...

Es gibt mitlerweile so viel hersteller von guten Fliegenruten das man es eig nicht mehr überblicken kann^^ Du kannst natürlich auch Ruten von etwas unbekannteren Firmen kaufen, die n bissel billiger sind im Prinzip aber häufig genau so gut sind...  Auch Exori scheint dieses Jahr vernünftige Ruten produziert zu haben------------------> http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/exocreek.html


Für den Anfang würde ich dir vlt sogar zu einer Exori raten oder eben einer Greys...die sind nicht ganz so teuer machen aber trotzdem n haufen Spaß^^


Tight Lines 


Fly


----------



## AGV Furrer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

@FlyFy1


> Redington is eig. auch net schlecht heist zwar jetzt Albright


Ist, sorry, Unsinn !!!!!
Redington wurde vor vielen Jahren von SAGE übernommen und läuft seitdem, zur Unterscheidung, unter dem Namen NEW REDINGTON.


Zur eigentlichen Frage.
@ Daniel,


> welche firmen von fliegenruten in der unteren bis mittleren preisklasse zu empfehlen sind


Hier wäre es natürlich besser wenn Du uns sagen würdest in welchem Preisrahmen Du suchst, denn unteres bis mittleres Preissegment bedeuten für A vielleicht etwas anderes als für B.

Zudem wäre es gut zu wissen,
a. welche Fische Du damit hauptsächlich befischen willst
b. wie das überwiegend zu befischende Gewässer aussieht (also Größe, durchschnittliche Breite/Tiefe)

Denn sonst kommen so Antworten wie 


> GRXI in #2/3 ist für kleine Flüsse/Bäche das Non plus Ultra


die bei einem Gewässer von 10-20 Breite, 1,5 Meter Tiefe und starken Barben usw. total an der Thematik vorbei gehen.


Grundsätzlich kannst Du aber davon ausgehen, das Du heute zu Preisen zwischen 100.- und 250.- EURO schon wirklich gute Ruten bekommst (die ihren Preis wert sind) mit denen sich toll fischen lässt.

Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen welche Rutenaktion Du sucht. 


Also wenn möglich präzisiere Deine Frage - dann können wir Dir besser helfen.


----------



## FlyFy1 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*



> Ist, sorry, Unsinn !!!!!
> Redington wurde vor vielen Jahren von SAGE übernommen und läuft seitdem, zur Unterscheidung, unter dem Namen NEW REDINGTON.


dann schau doch bitte mal hier: http://www.stenzel-flyfishing.com/cl/alist/cnid/fliegenruten 


Einfach den Text in der kleinen blauen Schrift aufmerksam durchlesen^^  Der Typ hat verkauft das ist richtig aber jetzt hat er ne neue Firma aufgebaut, die sich Albright nennt, mit den gleichen Liferanten, deswegen sagte ich auch das es eig das gleiche ist...   


bei deinem restlichen Text geb ich dir allerdings recht^^ es wäre gut zu wissen was der TE sich genau wünscht, dann könnte die Empfehlungen spezifischer ausfallen...


Tight lines


Fly


----------



## AGV Furrer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Sorry,

aber REDINGTON ist jetzt NEW REDINGTON (und bleibt es wohl auch).

Das der Gründer von Redington jetzt eine neue Firma, unter einem anderen Namen, gegründet hat ändert daran auch nichts.
Aber ich denke wir müssen uns jetzt nicht in Haarspaltereien austoben.


----------



## FlyFy1 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Lassen wir es gut sein ich glaube wir kommen dabei nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner, wichtiger und in dem Tröt hier auch angebrachter ist dem TE bei seiner Frage n bissel zu helfen...


In diesem Sinne 

Tight Lines und perti heil


----------



## laverda (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Hi Rakete, 
die meisten Firmen haben ein breites Preisspektrum und ich denke, für den Anfang ist es viel wichtiger, dass Rute und Schnur wirklich zusammenpassen. 
Auf die Herstellerangaben der Ruten kannst du dich da leider nicht wirklich verlassen. 
Meine 7/8er ist mit einer 8er Schnur überfordert, da geht nur die 7er gut. Das hat mich viele Stunden mühevolles Werfen mit unbefriedigenden Wurfergebnissen gekostet.
Gerade habe ich eine 5/6er Rute vermessen und das ist tatsächlich auch eine 7er mit idententischen Werten zu meiner 7/8er!!!!!
Ich würde jedem Anfänger empfehlen, einen halbwegs versierten Kollegen zum Gerätekauf mitzunehmen, der dann ein paar Probeschwünge macht. Als Anfänger hast du einfach nicht das Gefühl für das, was passt. 

Ich persönlich werde jede Rute vor dem Kauf auch vermessen, Gramm und cm lügen nicht!!!! Dann liegt es eben wirklich an der AKTION der Rute, dass sie mir gut oder weniger gut gefällt und nicht grundsätzlich am falschen Wurfgewicht. 
Hier ein Link zur Bestimmung der AFTMA-Klasse von boardie Flyfisher1 
(Ich hoffe, das ist o.K. für ihn, hat mir echt geholfen!)
http://flyfisher1.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!70D09128684F19ED!248.entry 

Der Name auf der Rute spielt doch eigentlich keine Rolle und soweit ich weiß, decken sich viele Hersteller mit identischen Blanks ein, lediglich das drum und dran ist unterschiedlich. Ob da ein polierter Aluverschluss mit eingraviertem Herstellerlogo oder ein schlichter Gummipfropfen das Rutenende bilden, ist für Aktion und Wurfeigenschaft doch unerheblich.


----------



## Bungo (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> @FlyFy1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20 Meter Breite ist für mich kein Bach/ kleiner Fluss mehr.
Desweiteren kann man wenn man mit der Rute und dem Fisch umgehen kann durchaus mit der 2/3er GRXI 9Pfund schwere Fische ohne Probleme drillen.


----------



## AGV Furrer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Bungo,

sorry wenn Du dich durch meinen Beitrag angegriffen fühltest - so war es nicht gemeint!!

Sicher ist die GRXI 2/3 eine feine Rute für den kleinen Bach, und in unseren Händen auch für größeres geeignet (aber auch Du weißt das diese sehr kleinen Schnurklassen nicht jedermanns Geschmack sind - und für einen Anfänger wohl grundsätzlich nicht das richtige darstellen).



Aber hier stellt ein ANFÄNGER die Frage.

Und erfahrungsgemäß meint diese Frage dann:
Ich suche eine "fast" Universalrute für den Anfang mit der ich das Fliegenischen erlernen und an einem Großteil der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Gewässer ausüben kann.

Und sicherlich wirst Du mir zustimmen das, sollte ich die Frage richtig interpretiert haben, dies keine # 2/3 Rute ist.
Eher würde ich für diesen Fall dann eine Rute 8' bis 9' und, je nach Verwendungszweck, # 5 oder 6 empfehlen (evtl. auch eine 8' #4, wenn Äschen die Hauptfische sind).

Aber das steht ja alles noch offen im Raum - weshalb ich Daniel ja auch gebeten hatte seine Wünsche und Bedürfnisse doch mehr zu konkretisieren.


----------



## angler0507 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Ich kann dir nur einen ganz generellen Tipp geben: Mache einen Wurf-Kurs, bevor du dir ne Rute kaufst. Oder teste vorher zumindest mit einem erfahrenen Händler oder Flifi-Kollegen ein paar Ruten durch. Du wirst merken: Selbst in der gleichen Rutenklasse und -grösse liegt dem einen beim Werfen eher das eine Modell und dem anderen eher das andere. Dieses "Zusammenpassen" von Angler und Rute spielt beim Fliegenfischen eine wesentlich grössere Rolle als beim Spinn- oder Karpfenangeln. Glaub mir, sonst geht es dir wie mir.  Ich habe mir zum Einstieg zwei (!) Flifi-Ruten gekauft, damit rum gewerkelt, dann einen Kurs mit denen gemacht und in dessen Verlauf gemerkt, dass die beiden Ruten (das waren keine Billigteile!) mir gar nicht liegen. Ich hatte mit denen beim Werfen voll die Schwierigkeiten, bis mir mein Instruktor mal ne andere Rute gegeben hat. Und schwupps, plötzlich klappte es...
Die auf eigenen Faust gekauften Ruten stehen jetzt bei mir nur noch im Keller rum. #q


----------



## antonio (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*



angler0507 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur einen ganz generellen Tipp geben: Mache einen Wurf-Kurs, bevor du dir ne Rute kaufst. Oder teste vorher zumindest mit einem erfahrenen Händler oder Flifi-Kollegen ein paar Ruten durch. Du wirst merken: Selbst in der gleichen Rutenklasse und -grösse liegt dem einen beim Werfen eher das eine Modell und dem anderen eher das andere. Dieses "Zusammenpassen" von Angler und Rute spielt beim Fliegenfischen eine wesentlich grössere Rolle als beim Spinn- oder Karpfenangeln. Glaub mir, sonst geht es dir wie mir.  Ich habe mir zum Einstieg zwei (!) Flifi-Ruten gekauft, damit rum gewerkelt, dann einen Kurs mit denen gemacht und in dessen Verlauf gemerkt, dass die beiden Ruten (das waren keine Billigteile!) mir gar nicht liegen. Ich hatte mit denen beim Werfen voll die Schwierigkeiten, bis mir mein Instruktor mal ne andere Rute gegeben hat. Und schwupps, plötzlich klappte es...
> Die auf eigenen Faust gekauften Ruten stehen jetzt bei mir nur noch im Keller rum. #q




dann biete ihm doch eine an, vielleicht reicht ihm das fürn anfang.:q#h

antonio


----------



## Rakete (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

hallo zusammen,
erstmal vielen dank für eure antworten..find ich echt cool so viel zu meiner frage zu lesen..
zu den postern die nähere umstände zwecks meines fischens wissen möchten...ich werde erstmal überwiegend ein mittelschnell fliessendes, ca 30 meter breites gewässer befischen..über wiegend auf döbel etc..die tiefe dürfte so im schnitt 1,20 betragen...
welche wurfklassen was rute, rolle, schnur betrifft..denk ich bin ich mit meinen jetzigen 5/6 gut beraten..nur denk ich das es halt gerät für meine angelei gibt was ein wenig besser ist...desahlb auch meine frage..denn fliegenfischgerätehersteller kenn ich eben nich wirklich..untere bis mittlere preis klasse ist für mich so bis 150 eu.
aktions mässig denk ich bin ich der typ für ne mittelschnelle semiparabolische aktion..

mfg daniel


----------



## Janbr (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Hallo Rakete,

ist zwar ungefähr 25 - 50 Euro teurer (also zwischen 175 - 200 Euro je nach Anbieter, aber google mal Vision 3zone Ruten. Ich bin/ war mit dieser Rute wirklich sehr zufrieden und habe sie 3 Jahre lang sehr ausgiebig gefischt.

Sonst kann ich mich dem nur anschliessen, mach einen Kurs und teste hier verschiedenes Gerät. Das erspart wirklich einiges an Frust, sei es bei Werfenlernen oder beim späteren Kauf. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich wichtiger als die Rute ist die Schnur. Spar hier auf keinem Fall, denn eine schlechte Schnur kann dir wirklich die ganze Freude verleiden.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Inkognitofly (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Nabend,


			
				Laverda schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein Link zur Bestimmung der AFTMA-Klasse von boardie Flyfisher1 <br>
> (Ich hoffe, das ist o.K. für ihn, hat mir echt geholfen!)
> >http://flyfisher1.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!70D09128684F19ED!248.entry



Die Messmethode von von. L.Reim als Speedmessung bekannt, ist zwar eine Alternative, jedoch geht es bei weitem genauer. Eiziges Manko bei der Messung von Ludwig Reim und Theodor Matschewsky ist die vom Eigengewicht nach unten gezogene Spitze, die das Ergebnis doch verfälschen kann.
Ich bevorzuge da die CC-Messung(Common Cent), anbei mal ein Link zum "Original" .pdf Dokument von T.Hüter

CC-Messung nach t.Hüter

Viel Spass

TL


----------



## laverda (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> Die Messmethode von von. L.Reim als Speedmessung bekannt, ist zwar eine Alternative, jedoch geht es bei weitem genauer. Eiziges Manko bei der Messung von Ludwig Reim und Theodor Matschewsky ist die vom Eigengewicht nach unten gezogene Spitze, die das Ergebnis doch verfälschen kann.
> ...


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Diese CC-Messung werde ich an meinen Eigenbauten auch einmal durchführen, da diese in der Tat aufschlußreicher sein könnte als andere, so z.B. die Speedmessung. 
Danke für den Link #6

Für die Auswahl der Rute jedoch ist es m.M. nach sinnvoller das anvisierte Exemplar mit verschiedenen Schnüren zu werfen.
Was nutzt die beste Messung wenn der Angler nicht mit der Kombi zurechtkommt?

Auch ist interessant wie zwei- und vierteilige Blanks einer Schnurklasse in ihrer Aktion differieren.
So habe ich eine 7,6 ft Klasse 4 von PacBay aufgebaut und konnte vor zwei Wochen das vierteilige Gegenstück in den Händen halten - Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht !
Der vierteilige Blank war bedeutend härter und schneller als der zweiteilige.
Dies gilt es demnach ebenfalls bei der Auswahl zu bedenken.

René

Edit:
Ganz vergessen...
@TE 
Ich möchte mich auf keinen Hersteller festlegen, da ich meine Ruten selbst baue, ich empfehle dir jedoch in ein gut sortiertes Fachgeschäft zu gehen und das Glück zu haben auf einen kompetenten Verkäufer zu treffen.
Vllt. kann dich ja sogar ein erfahrener Fliegenfischer begleiten um einen Fehlkauf zu verhindern.
Probewerfen ist auf alle Fälle Pflicht !


----------



## laverda (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Zitat Blauzahn: 
_Für die Auswahl der Rute jedoch ist es m.M. nach sinnvoller das anvisierte Exemplar mit verschiedenen Schnüren zu werfen.
Was nutzt die beste Messung wenn der Angler nicht mit der Kombi zurechtkommt?_

Absolut richtig, z.B. bei WF-Schnüren kann die Länge der Keule erheblichen Einfluss haben, da AFTM-gemäß nur die ersten 9,3 m Schnurgewicht berücksichtigt werden......leidvolle Erfahrung, ich habe eine WF-Schnur mit 15m Keule auf eine Keulenlänge von 10m eingekürzt und siehe da, die Wurfweiten und das Schussverhalten sind um Längen besser.


----------



## laverda (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*



Inkognitofly schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> 
> Die Messmethode von von. L.Reim als Speedmessung bekannt, ist zwar eine Alternative, jedoch geht es bei weitem genauer. Eiziges Manko bei der Messung von Ludwig Reim und Theodor Matschewsky ist die vom Eigengewicht nach unten gezogene Spitze, die das Ergebnis doch verfälschen kann.
> ...



Hi TL, 
Hier ein Link der modifizierten Reim-Messung, die m.E. sehr aussagekräftig ist. Zudem ist der Powerfaktor eine Kennzahl der Schnelligkeit, die in ihrer Aussagekraft eigentlich sehr einfach noch durch eine entsprechende Kennlinie (Biegewinkel von 0 - 15° in Abhängigkeit der Biegekraft) ergänzt werden könnte. 
Ein Blick auf´s Diagramm und schon weiß man, was man da in der Hand hält. Für jedes halbwegs anspruchsvolle technische Produkt werden mit genormten Prüfverfahren Kennzahlen und zugehörige Diagramme erstellt, warum eigentlich nicht auch hier?
http://www.theowsky.solitip.de/inde...power-messung&catid=62:15grad-power&Itemid=66


----------



## medfisch (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

Hallo daniel,
interessant wäre natürlich auch, ob Du in Deinem Gewässer waten kannst, oder nur von Ufer aus fischt. Aber, mittelschnell, semiparabolisch und in Deiner Preisvorstellung sind z.B. die Traun River Ruten, ich hab eine 5er seit ca 5 Jahren in Verwendung und kann mich nicht beklagen, auch im Vergleich mit einigen wesentlich teureren Ruten.

Giselher


----------



## Rakete (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: fliegenfischruten...welche firmen sind empfehlenswert?*

hallo an alle,
danke für die posts.
@ Giselher,

kann leider nur vom ufer aus fischen..mit waten is es dort schlecht es sein denn ich verbinde das fischen mit nem bad..
werd mir die ruten mal anschauen ..
dank dir.

mfg daniel


----------

